# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Wo schne OP Hauben (Scrub caps) bestellen?

## dicegurl

Ich bin auf der Suche nach schnen OP Hauben um meine Haare bei der Arbeit unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Leider geben die Klamotten Kataloge bei meinem Arbeitgeber nix her diesbezglich. Google habe ich auch bereit konsultiert und ein paar wenige Anbieter gefunden Bin jedoch noch nicht ganz so berzeugt und hoffe daher auf (Geheim)Tipps!  :Blauchlicht:

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach schnen OP Hauben um meine Haare bei der Arbeit unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Leider geben die Klamotten Kataloge bei meinem Arbeitgeber nix her diesbezglich. Google habe ich auch bereit konsultiert und ein paar wenige Anbieter gefunden Bin jedoch noch nicht ganz so berzeugt und hoffe daher auf (Geheim)Tipps!


Ich glaub ich hab noch nie nen Zaharzt mit OP-Haube gesehen, das knnte befremdlich wirken auf die Patienten. Oder machst du Kieferchirurgie.

----------

